# Domain Computers often get disconnected from shared printer



## murtazah (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello All,

I administer single domain network wit the domain controller running windows 2003 server. The client computers are running on XP and some win 2000 professional. 

The main problem is that users keep calling IT saying the cant print and on ascertaining the problem I realize I have to Reconnect to the shared printer which is hosted by one of the client computers. I do this by typing in the run dialog \\computer-name. 

This opens the shared folders of the host computer and I right click on the shared printer then click connect and then instruct the user to send the print

Some times when I try the above, I receive the error message "There are currently no logon servers to service the logon request" To overcome this I take the computer off the domain by joining it to a work group then rejoin the domain and then re do the first option.

This keeps happening and I need to find a long term solution to this. I will be grateful for any support towards this problem


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

See if any of these apply.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;139410

http://www.chicagotech.net/workgroupnet.htm

http://x0.na.nu/logonserver.html


----------

